# 12-4-07 TeX Edward and Tug Phillip



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey all,

Made it out on Tuesday to the Tex Edward and the Tug Phillip. Got out on the water at about 7:00 am from Navy point. The first part of the day was 1-2 ft seas until around 11:00 am. After that the seas were pretty much flat. 

Limited out on AJ, a few scamp, two gag grouper (one of which was 20 pounds), 4-5 large black snapper. The grouper were still pretty active and didnt seem to be effected by the cold water (everyone keeps asking that). We saw multiple red snapper that would have went 30 pounds. They really must know when the season ends. Sorry about the image quality, they were taken with a cell phone and I was freezing and ready to get home.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AAAHHHH, so that what fish look like? Thanks for posting.

Jim


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

heck of a catch for public spots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sweeeeeeeet. nice pics and even better eating. um um good when are we eating. Fire up the grill and chill the beer I'm comin over for dinner.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice catch. It is frustrating knowing these kind of fish are down there but you just can't seem to catch them for the snapper. Are the black snapper holding tight to the wrecks? It is no problem chumming them up in the summer but they just don't seem to come up high in the water when it gets cooler. Oh well, just got to keep plugging away. Thanks for the informative report.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

all the black snapper that I saw were either under the wreck in holes, or right up against it. Red snapper were everywhere.


----------



## skiffdiver (Oct 31, 2007)

Chris , 

I sure wish I could have made it out with you guys! nice fish. Lets get together this weekend.I still haven't shot that speargun I got from Kevin!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful Chris! Thats a sweet sized AJ too!

Tug Phillips and Tex huh? Woulda thought for sure ones that nice woulda been on the Mass. I think were gonna hitPier rubble and look for some Aj's and Blackfin Tuna Satursday.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice showing Chris! Looks like the tex is the place to shoot. Thanks for the report. Dont shoot your eye out.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *craasch210 (12/6/2007)*Hey all,
> 
> Made it out on Tuesday to the Tex Edward and the Tug Phillip. Got out on the water at about 7:00 am from Navy point. The first part of the day was 1-2 ft seas until around 11:00 am. After that the seas were pretty much flat.
> 
> Limited out on AJ, a few scamp, two gag grouper (one of which was 20 pounds), 4-5 large black snapper. The grouper were still pretty active and didnt seem to be effected by the cold water (everyone keeps asking that). We saw multiple red snapper that would have went 30 pounds. They really must know when the season ends. Sorry about the image quality, they were taken with a cell phone and I was freezing and ready to get home.




Cold water is good for grouper the colder it gets the more grouper you catch!!!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Clay,

Yeah, I think people really underestimate the amount of good quality blackfin tuna that can be caught of the Massachusets this time of year.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice:clap


----------

